# install scilab without internet connection



## web9452 (Jan 16, 2018)

using FreeBSD 11.1.  attempting to install scilab and its dependencies using binary package file scilab-5.5.2_9.txz.  doing it without internet connectivity.
using this command: 
pkg add scilab-5.5.2_9.txz 
gives error message that it is trying to install samba46... in place of the existing sambe44...  problematic file is autorid.so.
refuses to complete the installation.
any advice on how to do this installation without internet connection?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2018)

You will need to find out which dependencies this package has and also download those. But the simplest solution is just to attach the machine to the internet and do the install. Once everything is correctly installed it can be taken offline again.


----------



## web9452 (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't have an internet connection.


----------

